# SHENZHEN | Vivo Headquarters | 150m | 492ft | 32 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

vivo Headquarters | NBBJ


Because of their design, high-rise office buildings are frequently separated from nature, making it difficult to access fresh air, green space and daylight. However, the 32-story, spiraling tower that serves as the headquarters for smartphone maker vivo challenges this notion by integrating...




www.nbbj.com









































Location


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Love it!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous shape, it should be a 200-meter building


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Finally, I've found a good image taken just a few days ago of construction work on the Vivo Shenzhen HQ. 
It was taken and posted on Weibo by a user of who's name in Chinese characters in 忙忙碌碌1




__





Sina Visitor System






weibo.com


----------

